# Anybody have a criterion "Marienbad"?



## Notung (Jun 12, 2013)

Wondering if anyone would be willing to part with it at a reasonable price.

(As unlikely as that is)


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

I presume the user is referring to Last Year at Marienbad (The Criterion Collection) (1962) - available on Amazon.com in various formats.


----------



## Notung (Jun 12, 2013)

I need the criterion one, which is (surprise, surprise) out of print. I notice it is on the Amazon marketplace but at exorbitant prices. Everything else is either PAL or is...er... "not-as-good-as-criterion-standards" issue.


----------



## Notung (Jun 12, 2013)

Unless the StudioCanal is a good release...


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Will Goethe's Marienbad Elegy do? It's free!


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

It's my favourite Resnais by far, although I'm not really a fan. But it's a very good film.


----------

